# Rockin’ Circle C



## LatigoLiz (Sep 25, 2008)

Figured I would start a thread here for our goatie girls instead of constantly updated the other thread.

   

   

   

   

   

  

The latest video is on my blog:
http://latigoliz.blogspot.com/2008/10/goat-update.html


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Very pretty girls :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice goats............ .thanks for the pics


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh liz - the girls are looking so good. I am so glad that they found a home with you!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice and cute little goats.


----------



## LatigoLiz (Sep 25, 2008)

More new pics (from 10/8).


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very cute girls!! And each of them have such personality, it shows in the pics how much they love you!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

What sweet looking faces.


----------



## LatigoLiz (Sep 25, 2008)

Updated pictures from last week. They are looking, and feeling, much better. The cough still seems to be lingering, but I think we've finally turned the corner.


----------



## FancyAppy (Oct 21, 2008)

great pics..your girls are very pretty.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Pretty girls!!


----------

